# Cut N Break vs ICS Chainsaw



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Now, I don't intend to own any of these saws (yet :thumbsup

But I got a call about cutting a 6" x 8" square out of an 8" concrete wall.

I can not find any place in the area that rents out the chainsaws, and I am pretty sure that it would be ideal for this project.

One guy I spoke with did have a Cut n Break with the dual 9" blades, but the way he described it, it sounded downright tedious to run.

Will the Cut n Break work for this project, or should I get out my plastic card and pony up for my own ICS, naturally there is multiple dealers around, but no renters.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

For a one-off job, I'd just make do with an angle grinder, drill and chisel. That's a lot of money to drop unless you're going to be doing a lot of that sort of work.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, it's looking that way.

I found a place that rents them for $120 but he threw this in "By the way, you have to buy your own bar and chain for it"

Well that's nice of him to give me that heads up before reserving it.

I think a $40 SDS bit and some elbow grease is the way to go.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd be core drilling a 6" hole and chip the rest.

The cut and break saw is too big for this application.

ICS saw works good but 200 for the chain adds up real fast unless you can get that kind of money for the job.

To give you an idea, drill a hole and chip the balance about an hour with no rebar interference. With rebar I won't estimate.

ICS saw...10 minutes with no rebar, maybe an hour if you hit 4 rebars


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll sell you my ICS Redzaw it will do 8" cut. I never use it.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

They may be very hard to find in the rental world, as you've found out.......the bars and chains get absolutely DESTROYED by renters.....for what you've got-agreed, drill and chipping hammer. They are great when you have a job or three that will pay for it, but for me that was eight years ago and it hasn't seen much use since.......


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I am going to do a sacrificial dance to the concrete gods before starting and maybe I won't hit any rebar.

I have always been intrigued by those chainsaws though, someday when I am super rich I'll buy one for the hell of it.

I remember one instance of cutting through a floor to put in a chimney footer, lucky for us it was an 8" floor, turned a one hour job into about 4 hours. That thing would have been handy then.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would call a concrete cutting company


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

All it took for me to buy an ICS saw many years ago was one rental bill for $400 for an egress window...............

Honestly, their not the answer to that many sawing issues, but when you need it, it's irreplacable........


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> For a one-off job, I'd just make do with an angle grinder, drill and chisel. That's a lot of money to drop unless you're going to be doing a lot of that sort of work.


x2 or call a concrete cuttin comp...4.5 in grinder will get right in there..hr tops if no rebar..1.5hrs with rebar,,,mayby 2..should only hit 1 bar..2 tops worst case...would use hilti and concrete bit and center hole and use it for guide to cut from both sides..this way you can have clean square lookin openings...actullly would get majority of hole with hilti and use grinder and chisles to clean it up..easy stuff with some paitience


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

FYI regular cuts with the bar bottom are not very fast, but plunge cuts with the nose of the bar are very fast! We had the gas powered ICS for a while then switched to some Hydraulic RCS saws and they are really nice, light weight, smooth, power to spare and not running when the trigger is not being used. Great for inside or trench work.


----------



## DevientGenie (Jul 16, 2012)

*ICS Saw*



sitdwnandhngon said:


> I am going to do a sacrificial dance to the concrete gods before starting and maybe I won't hit any rebar.
> 
> I have always been intrigued by those chainsaws though, someday when I am super rich I'll buy one for the hell of it.
> 
> I remember one instance of cutting through a floor to put in a chimney footer, lucky for us it was an 8" floor, turned a one hour job into about 4 hours. That thing would have been handy then.



I hope the "dance" worked out for ya! I happen to work for the Diamond Blade Warehouse and I've got both the gas and hydraulic chainsaws.

I also have a tensioning kit that is a huge time saver! You can tension any chain on any saw without ever turning the saw off!

Plus you can purchase my Supreme Diamond Chain in bulk of 25 feet ropes, quick and easy to assemble with my assembly kit.


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

Ive used used my ICS on soft red brick and still ate up the chain. For that little cutting, go another way.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm on my second saw and if you can swing it, it's worth the $$$ IMHO. I don't use it often and almost never loan it out, it's worth it's weight when ya just gotta do something all the others won't do! Time is an issue and drilling and wacking and tuck point grinding add up to too much time. Just cut it!!!:whistling

D.


----------

